# Rain In Iowa who would guessed it



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

:angry: I love the winters in iowa anymore weight I think its still summer its never change nother storm coming but nothing but rain coming out of the reports got to love it.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

It makes me want to pull the boat out of hibernation.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*rain*

i feel the same way, but i have had a couple calls to go ahead and salt just in case. i'll go if they call. but im also still doing leaf cleanups so it isnt so bad for me.


----------

